# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Real Madrid sẵn sàng chen ngang vụ Tevez

## panda126

*Real Madrid s**ẵ**n sàng chen ngang v**ụ** Tevez*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Theo diễn biến mới nhất, HLV Mourinho đang đặc biệt chú ý tới tiền đạo Tevez của Man City. Được biết, phía Real Madrid sẵn sàng chi ra khoảng 40 triệu bảng trong thương vụ này.*

Trong phát biểu cách đây không lâu, HLV Mourinho từng khẳng định ông đang tìm kiếm một “sát thủ” ưng ý. Trong bối cảnh Neymar và Adebayor vẫn chưa thể “cập bến” Bernabeu, ông thày người Bồ Đào Nha đang tính chuyển “tầm ngắm” sang tiền đạo Tevez của Man City.


<div style="text-align: center">
Tevez sẽ tái ngộ cùng C.Ronaldo ở Real Madrid?​</div> 
Tương lai của tiền đạo người Argentina tại “mái nhà” Etihad đang trở nên bấp bênh hơn bao giờ hết sau sự có mặt của cầu thủ đồng hương Aguero. Sau cương quyết ra đi, Apache đã được liên hệ chuyển tới nhiều đội bóng như Corinthians hay Inter nhưng tiền đạo này vẫn chưa thể ra đi.

Với đội bóng Brazil, mặc dù họ thuyết phục được Man City “nhả” Tevez với giá 40 triệu bảng nhưng do thị trường chuyển nhượng tại Brazil đóng cửa sớm (20/7) nên họ đành bỏ cuộc. Trong khi đó, Inter dù rất muốn có được Tevez nhưng họ vẫn không đủ tự tin “phá két” 40 triệu bảng chiêu mộ tiền đạo lắm tài nhiều tật này.

Do đó, thay vì mua đứt BLĐ Nerazzurri chỉ muốn mượn Apache. Theo diễn biến mới nhất, phía Inter tiếp tục trì hoãn thương vụ này tới khi họ giải quyết xong tương lai của Sneijder. Bên cạnh đó, vấn đề tiền lương của Tevez cũng khiến ông chủ Moratti của Inter rất đau đầu.


<div style="text-align: center">
Nếu Real chiêu mộ thành công Apache, Benzema sẽ bị “đẩy” đi​</div> 
Với tất cả những động thái trên, đây là thời điểm thích hợp để Real Madrid “nhảy” vào chen ngang chiêu mộ Tevez. Được biết, Los Blancos sẵn sàng chi ra số tiền 40 triệu bảng (bằng với Corinthians và Inter) thuyết phục những ông chủ giàu có của Man City “nhả” người.

Được biết, từ lâu, Mourinho đã khao khát kết hợp cặp tấn công Tevez- C.Ronaldo như khi cả hai còn chơi bóng trong màu áo MU.

Nếu như thương vụ này thành công, “hiệu ứng domino” rất có thể diễn ra. Khi đó, để chống chọi lại với luật công bằng tài chính từ UEFA, “kền kền trắng” sẽ chấp nhận để Benzema tới Arsenal với giá 25 triệu bảng.

Lúc này, để có tiền chiêu mộ Benzema (cầu thủ từ lâu HLV Wenger ao ước), có thể, Pháo thủ sẽ để một trong hai cầu thủ Fabregas hoặc Nasri tới Barcelona hoặc Man City. Thậm chí, cả hai có thể sẽ được phép ra đi trong trường hợp “giáo sư” Wenger “tậu” được Mata.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
diem thi dai hoc nam 2011 
gia usd hom nay
tin moi trong ngay

diem chuan 
xem diem thi dai hoc nam 2011 
điểm chuẩn các trường đại học năm 2011

----------

